# loud jackhammer-like noise from hot water pipe



## lilh2o3

In my experience that problem can be caused by a bad cartridge in the back of the faucet. In moen faucets the back of it where the water runs through are full of o-rings and if one of them are woren out or something else is getting worn or loose it can cause a fluttering motion that will sound just like water hammer. Try to replace that. Hopfully this helps....


----------



## omar

Thank you for the advice, I appreciate it. 

I don't think I'll be opening the faucet myself so I've called someone to have a look at it.


----------



## jogr

Make sure your supply valves under the sink are fully open. If you have one partially closed it can cause that.


----------



## omar

:thumbup:

Jorg, you hit the nail on the head!

For some reason the hot water supply for this faucet was just barely on. Once I turned the hot water supply on properly, the problem vanished.

Hopefully this thread will be useful for others who encounter this issue.

Thanks again for all your help! 

(And my thanks to everyone on the forum here, it's a great resource.)


----------



## drunknmaster

cartride has NOTHING 2 do with it......angle stop not open all the way can cause it,,,,,,some times


----------



## Rhyyke

*Had the same problem, fixed!*

Had this problem in two pipes, one of them for YEARS. Fixed them both, thanks jogr!


----------



## fwilliam

*Thanks, Jogr!*

I'd been dealing with hot water faucet fluttering noise for weeks. I'd read several suggestions online, but your suggestion to make sure the hot water inlet valve was open all the way got me back under the sink. I discovered there were two valves in series...one was fully open and the other, half-open. A few turns of the valve, and, problem solved! Thanks for the simple and effective advice!


----------



## P Marage

I love Holms on homes... just so happens he had a show recently(repeat) that dealt with this exact problem. its usually(but not always) caused by pressure buildup in the pipes and poor anchoring of the pipes, like how a garden hose stiffens when closed(happens over time in older houses) 
his solution was installing what he had called a "hammer stop" its just a copper tube sealed at the top 4-6 inches in length that installs in an upright vertical position to the output line(must be void of water), air is easy to compress and acts like a shock absorber, thus preventing the pipes from rattling from pressure buildup.


----------



## Adamdavidson

I had this same problem, however turning the hot water on further didn't fix the problem. All that was wrong is the screw on the handle mechanism, the part you can remove (the name escapes me), the small washer screw was loose.


----------



## missmarcie123

Had the same problem...opened the valve, worked like a charm..Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## pawnyou

thank you..... no longer banging..


----------



## diyorpay

THANK YOU JOGR!!

Did a bathroom remodel, lots of pipe sweating, new tub. Wanted to blame bang in plumbing on Pegasus brand tub and shower faucet. Somewhere in the process I must have turned off water lines in adjacent bathroom sinks. When turning them back on, I now know that a supply valve on one sink was no where near fully opened. I've lived with noise in system for over a year. It was like a thump every time other water valves were shut off, even the refrigerator water dispenser. I dreaded closing the tub wall and tiling, knowing I hadn't corrected the noise. 

Now it's quiet as can be.

These old threads on this site are invaluable.

Can't say thanks too much jogr. You're great.:thumbup:


----------



## pmoney

jogr:

You are a life-saver! Thank you so much My grandpa told us it was air-pockets in the pipe and we thought it was going to permanent. Thanks to your brilliant advice, we can now turn on the hot water on full blast.


----------



## EdG

Jogr, turning the valves open all the way worked for me too, thanks! I had turned them down since water was coming out too fast. The jackhammer didn't start right away, so I didn't put 2 and 2 together. It turns out I didn't have the screens in right where the water comes out which was making it come out too fast. I took another faucet apart to see what I had done wrong.

Ed.


----------



## Mark1957

A loose washer in the supply shut-off is also a culprit if opening it fully doen't work, in which case you either replace the washer or the stop, as some stops are not sevicable.


----------

